# How to remove vent window frame in 67gto



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

I am trying to removed the vent window frame and I have taken out every bolt I can find and it still will not move.Is there a bolt inside the door somewhere ?


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Here is how I removed mine when I was trying to get the beltline trim off.

remove screw from chrome window frame to door jamb
remove hex bolt below this inside door jamb
remove adjuster nut inside door jamb (then reach in and back out threaded stud)
remove screw in door above door panel
remove screw inside door through the tab on the frame. There is a hole in the door steel for access (window needs to be down about an inch for access)
remove bottom adjuster nut


----------



## IceBolt (Jul 28, 2020)

*gotyorgoat thank you for writing this up; was looking for the 'mystery' screw and found it using your steps! Cheers, Carl*


----------

